# ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000000 00000001

## plinux163

more /etc/acpi/events/lm_battery ：

event=battery.*

action=/etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh %e

more /etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh： 

#! /bin/bash

test -f /usr/sbin/laptop_mode || exit 0

# Automatically disable laptop mode when the battery almost runs out,

# and re-enable it when it 

/usr/sbin/laptop_mode auto

tail /var/log/messge：

Sep  1 15:35:24 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000000 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:24 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:25 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000000 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:25 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:26 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000000 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:26 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000080 00000001

Sep  1 15:35:27 epc logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery PNP0C0A:00 00000000 00000001

Thanks!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I also have Kernel Panics related to battery events.

I switched to GCC 4.4, but I don't know if this is the culprit.

I cannot test now because this machine is under repair (hard drive cable need to be replaced).

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you enable verbose logging of acpi events or something like this in your kernel. It seems to be.

----------

## plinux163

no， this is my .config file：

grep -i acpi .config：

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

--mod edit by i92guboj: I moved this from the report thread. It seems you misclicked or something. Don't worry, confusions happen to everyone from time to time. But please, next time try to look that you posted to the right place. I guessed that this is the thread where you want to post this because you only have posted in two threads (this and a similar one at the Chinese forum). So I moved the post to this thread.

----------

